# Retrofit cruise control to a Fiat Ducato 2 litre



## Ether (Jan 21, 2013)

Has anyone experience of fitting cruise control to a Fiat Ducato?

I have an AutoTrail Tracker with a 2 litre disel engine. I feel that it would be advantageous for continental driving on toll roads in France and Spain.


----------



## alisonwo (Jan 22, 2013)

We just had one fitted on our Fiat Ducato 2.8 campervan, my husband is raving about it, cost £342 to purchase and fit.  We did look at instructions on fitting on the net, look around and you will find them, but we decided to let the experts do it.  The guy we used at Ironbridge really knows what he is doing, took him an hour and a half, OH barely had time to finish the paper and his drink and he was driving off again.  The fuel consumption is amazing he says, used far less going up than he did coming home.  Highly recommended, shouldn't mess about doing it yourself unless you really know what you are doing.  Alison


----------



## Brochloon (Jan 22, 2013)

This guy is really good - very tidy job & comes to your door to carry out the work.  Brian Hill sales@carfi.co.uk


----------



## Trunkles (Jan 22, 2013)

Have to correct my OH :bow:.......it took far less  fuel coming home than going to Telford

davenewell.co.uk is the chap in Telford. A friend and I were going to a Morris jig dance workshop in Nottinghamshire and I decide to kill two birds with one stone by going to Telford for the Cruise control.   Arived there last Friday morning in all the snow and Mr. Newell was there waiting for us at 9:00 in the snow! As Alison says it took him 90 minutes and his wife plied us with tea while we played cribbage in the waiting room. Dave took the van out and calibrated the control for 30mph but thought it a bit risky to set it for the 60mph button!! I have to do that myself when conditions are suitable.

The unit we bought for our Ducato allows for two preset speeds (most people set these for urban and National speed limits) and one can also switch it to pick up any other speed  thinks comfortable for the road (provided it is over 20mph). It alows you to accelarate to overtake and then returns to the set speed, and if you disengage it by braking a flick of the stalk returns it to the last set speed.
Pick up is so smooth (if a little unnerving when you feel the throttle pedal taken from underfoot the first time). And if you don't like the cruise speed you have set you can increase or decrease it in 1/2mph increments by blipping the control stalk in the right direction (useful to adjust speed to traffic with which you have caught up), or you can use the stalk as a gentle accelerator/declerator  to set a new cruise speed which it locks on to; quite a sophisticated system compared with what used to be on offer.

Coming back down the motorway in the snow conditions was brilliant with the control. I could set it to a sensible slowish speed for the conditions and it took away that fear of a sudden wheel spin if you pressed the pedal a bit too hard; the secret of controlled driving in snow is not to get the revs too high and the cruise control seems to take care of this. Mind you the gritting teams had done a pretty good job on the M6 and M5 so there was plenty of grip on the road.

I haven't done a proper calculation of MPG yet but I was able to compare the way the needle on the fuel gauge fell over the  distance to and from Telford (the dance workshope was cancelled so came straight home) and I am sure I used a lot less fuel on the return journey.

So, yes, on first impression I can recommend fitting a cruise control to a Ducato (Dave Newell says it a doddle to fit on the Ducato) and I can certainly recommend Mr Newell for the job and price.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jan 22, 2013)

I purchased kit from Aftermarket Cruise Control Kits | Conrad Anderson UK and fitted myself to 2.8JTD with no problems.  Technical assistance over the phone was excellent as these engineers have fitted 100s so no all the mistakes you make.  It does make driving more laid back although I have not noted any benefits in fuel consumption.  I would certainly recommend.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 22, 2013)

This is the model i had fitted at a show, not by Conrad-Anderson but this shows all the features :-

GoldCruise Infra-red Command Module | Cruise Control

I wanted this one because the Module fits within the Steering Wheel rather than on the Steering Column ( long legged......LOL )

It makes for a more relaxed driving style and i think it has helped with consumption a little by maintaining a steady speed.

I would be more than happy to recommend it and would definitely have it fitted again if the next van hasn`t already got it.


----------



## sparrks (Jan 22, 2013)

My cruise control and speed limiter I had as an optional extra when I purchased the van.
The speed limiter is great for in town or for in average speed camera areas.
The only thing that took me a while to work out was the need to disengage the CC in hilly areas as the fuel consumption then increases.


----------



## Trunkles (Jan 22, 2013)

sparrks said:


> My cruise control and speed limiter I had as an optional extra when I purchased the van.
> The speed limiter is great for in town or for in average speed camera areas.
> The only thing that took me a while to work out was the need to disengage the CC in hilly areas as the fuel consumption then increases.




I'll make a note of that and try to remember it next time I come to a hill......:idea:


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 22, 2013)

fitted a Conrad Anderson kit to our T4. Not a problem and tech support is good. They also fit and I think they have overnight with hookup... Now wouldn't be without CC - stops you getting cramp on long journeys, great in average speed limits and of course it allows you to go in the back, put on the kettle and dry the dog in the microwave.


----------



## Ether (Jan 22, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much everybody for your replies. Not one is negative. This is very encouraging. I must admit to some confusion about the types of cruise control available, in particular the presets. I assumed that it would be like the one I have on the car which you can set any speed you want and accelerate if you wish. In this way I can control the speed of car by hand by using the cancel, set and resume positions on the stalk. I see that I shall have to do a little more research on the types available.

In particular, I find that if I keep my speed at 90 kph (60mph) on continental toll roads no lorries overtake me as they stick to just below the limit because of their tachograph (and also because the tolls automatically check their average speed, a point to note if you succumb to the temptation of exceeding the limit because of the lack of traffic! If you do, you get fined - so I am told) Keeping to the limit means that you catch up trucks slowly and it makes for easy overtaking.


----------



## dave and mary (Jan 31, 2013)

Just got home from having a cruise control fitted to our Peugeot boxer m/h  what a great bit of kit it is, wish i had had it done years ago. The trip home on the M6 and M40 were so much better, can not wait to get into Europe with it, i think it will save a lot on fuel but it will be a lot more comfortable driving on long trips  :drive:  :drive:


----------



## MATS (Jan 31, 2013)

on long journeys I just place a brick on the accel pedal at the right angle to keep it at 60  - kick it off to revert to normal driving - simples.


----------



## Smaug (Feb 1, 2013)

Not got cruise control on the MH, but I have on my old Merc Roadster. I found it made my fuel consumption worse, but then I am very gentle with the throttle & will sometimes wait for a downhill bit to increase my cruising speed, I always back off the throttle before a bend rather than braking & generally try to minimise fuel wastage.

I like the easy driving with CC but my bugbear with it is that I seldom find a road which is sufficiently traffic free to engage it. I enjoy setting it at 60 on A-roads & seeing how far I can get before I bottle out & have to brake! It's very good for teaching you to read the road ahead!  Don't think the old MH has good enough handling to corner like the Merc tho. :drive:


----------



## MATS (Feb 4, 2013)

you worry too much,also forgot  to say the brick doubles up as my handbrake as that came off in my hand last year...


----------



## Teutone (Feb 4, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Not got cruise control on the MH, but I have on my old Merc Roadster. I found it made my fuel consumption worse, but then I am very gentle with the throttle & will sometimes wait for a downhill bit to increase my cruising speed, I always back off the throttle before a bend rather than braking & generally try to minimise fuel wastage.
> 
> :drive:



Second that. I can beat the CC every time in terms of economy. 
All the answers in this thread seem to imply that a Cruise control is a fuel saving aid. It is NOT. Especially not when it gets hilly. 
One will lift off and live with the drop of speed at a hill, the CC will just floor the throttle to keep the selected speed at all cost.


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 4, 2013)

Teutone said:


> Second that. I can beat the CC every time in terms of economy.
> All the answers in this thread seem to imply that a Cruise control is a fuel saving aid. It is NOT. Especially not when it gets hilly.
> One will lift off and live with the drop of speed at a hill, the CC will just floor the throttle to keep the selected speed at all cost.



To me fuel consumption is not the main thing, but making driving a lot more pleasureable. On long trips in europe to be able to set it and in a lot of cases forget about it for may be a hour or so.  I must say i have found them very useful on a number of cars i have had. The first trip with it on the m/h i set it at 60 on the M40 after leaving the M42 and it stayed on until i reached junction 10 if i did not save fuel so be it but i found it great, and relaxing on the foot. :drive:   :drive:


----------



## Tco (Feb 4, 2013)

Trunkles said:


> Dave Newell - Leisure Vehicle Services - Home is the chap in Telford. A friend and I were going to a Morris jig dance workshop in Nottinghamshire and I decide to kill two birds with one stone by going to Telford for the Cruise control.   Arived there last Friday morning in all the snow and Mr. Newell was there waiting for us at 9:00 in the snow! As Alison says it took him 90 minutes and his wife plied us with tea while we played cribbage in the waiting room. Dave took the van out and calibrated the control for 30mph but thought it a bit risky to set it for the 60mph button!! I have to do that myself when conditions are suitable.



Dave Newell has been fitting electrical bits to cars for decades. I first encountered him when he got the job to install 30 odd car phones into our company's fleet. He was always on time and did the job perfectly. He did however come in for some ridicule from us when he turned up in the brightest flourescent yellow RS2000 one day! Thouroughly nice chap and good at his job. Al though I haven't seen him in decades.


----------



## Smaug (Feb 4, 2013)

What makes you think that the speed you have chosen is "optimal"? 

There is so much traffic on the motorways I travel that cruise control is not a sensible option. One constantly needs to be adjusting speed to allow overtaking vehicles to get clear so you can overtake yourself, or to overtake before being boxed in. The last thing I want to do is travel in a tight knit convoy of trucks or any other vehicles. I like to find a slot between two such traffic pulses if I can, but the vernier effect of speed differentials always means that the gaps eventually close down as new ones open up elsewhere.

The safest place on a motorway is always as far away fom all other vehicles as you can get.


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 4, 2013)

I think we must agree that cruise control is not for every one, and i think many people just do not know how to use them and enjoy the benefits. Yes you can not use them in certain conditions on crowded motorways, in town centers etc. But i for one think they are a great bit of kit, and as another person said if it saves you one speeding ticket it is worth it, today i used it on the M1 in the road works, it was great to know that i was within the speed limit and not having to keep looking at the speedo.  :drive:   :drive:


----------



## sparrks (Feb 4, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> I think we must agree that cruise control is not for every one, and i think many people just do not know how to use them and enjoy the benefits. Yes you can not use them in certain conditions on crowded motorways, in town centers etc. But i for one think they are a great bit of kit, and as another person said if it saves you one speeding ticket it is worth it, today i used it on the M1 in the road works, it was great to know that i was within the speed limit and not having to keep looking at the speedo.  :drive:   :drive:



I used to do the trip up to Loch Lomond over night in my car some 9hrs journey which caused me circulation problems in my legs. When I bought my van I had it fitted as an optional extra - money well spent.

On quietish level motorways travelling overnight I found that my fuel economy improved slightly, until as I mentioned earlier you hit some hills. Whilst it's greatly improved my circulation in my legs on long journeys, one word of caution if I haven't used the pedals for some while "finding" them in an emergency can cause a momentry delay in braking as I've hit the accelerator instead of brake.

As others have mentioned using the cruise control or setting the speed limiter is great when lots of cameras and average speed cameras around.

Like Satnavs, CC has it's place but the driver should be the one in control and use them correctly.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 5, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> I think we must agree that cruise control is not for every one, and i think many people just do not know how to use them and enjoy the benefits. Yes you can not use them in certain conditions on crowded motorways, in town centers etc. But i for one think they are a great bit of kit, and as another person said if it saves you one speeding ticket it is worth it, today i used it on the M1 in the road works, it was great to know that i was within the speed limit and not having to keep looking at the speedo.  :drive:   :drive:



Thats where I use my CC the most, in the 50mph average zones. But it also shows how much the speed of other cars varies up and down instead of cruising with a steady speed.

If the road is quite, the CC is a great help on longer journeys. Or to keep the speed limit (i.e. Belgium....)


----------

